# Tren--Gyno--Clomid



## rob170 (Mar 7, 2010)

I have been on a cycle of KiloSports Trenadrol for 2.5 weeks now. I just started noticing some slight itchiness/puffiness around my nips and I'm thinking about starting my PCT early to combat any possible gyno. My question is: is it a good idea to start taking my liquid Clomid while still on my Tren cycle? Most forum posts regarding gyno that I've read have suggested taking Nolvadex while on cycle if signs of gyno emerge. I planned on starting my Clomid the day after I finish my Tren cycle (in 2.5 weeks) but I don't want to start it while still on cycle if it will interact negatively with the Tren. I'm currently taking Anabolic Innovation's cycle support as well. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes you may start the Clomid now but usually Nolva is a little more effective for controling gyno. As far as gains Clomid may actually help since it increases circulating testosterone.


----------

